# British India Steam Navigation Co.



## working models (Oct 8, 2008)

I'm hoping ex BIS crew members can help me! I am building a 1:96 scale working model of the BAMORA, from a very "hit and miss" drawing, unsigned!......What I would like to know are the following points, Port of registry...Her normal routes....The badge/shield carried on her bow, was it Britannia, if so which pattern!
Many thanks Ernie Warwick


----------



## A.D.FROST (Sep 1, 2008)

working models said:


> I'm hoping ex BIS crew members can help me! I am building a 1:96 scale working model of the BAMORA, from a very "hit and miss" drawing, unsigned!......What I would like to know are the following points, Port of registry...Her normal routes....The badge/shield carried on her bow, was it Britannia, if so which pattern!
> Many thanks Ernie Warwick


BAMORA'60 regestered London.route Persian Gulf/Australia (I have plans of her if you require a better drawing?)
(google British India Steam Nav.)
View attachment 28538


----------



## working models (Oct 8, 2008)

*Bamora*

Sir,

Many thanks for the info that I required, re the drawing, If I had known about your drawing back in April I would have gladly taken up your offer, as it is, the model is complete now, I have a neighbour that made up cargoes for the smaller BI ships, and he reckons the model is pretty well accurate, mind you, much water has gone under the bridge since he worked in the docks, once again my friend my thanks for your help, one way to find out is to put up a picture on the model section! Ernie Warwick


----------



## John Briggs (Feb 12, 2006)

I would love to see a photo of your model Ernie.
I was second mate on Bamora in 1964.


----------

